
Facebook releases open source code for RacerD - taylorc
http://sdtimes.com/sd-times-github-project-week-infers-racerd/
======
detaro
Basically blogspam of Facebooks announcement post:
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/293371094514305](https://code.facebook.com/posts/293371094514305)

RacerD homepage:
[http://fbinfer.com/docs/racerd.html](http://fbinfer.com/docs/racerd.html)

